# Hello everyone!



## PlumeLilas (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi everyone!
I'm very shy so it's complicated to introduce myself, but I don't see me participating without saying hello.

I'm also a bit intimidated because you all seem to be extremely advanced composers, while I'm only a small baby just starting to learn.
It's so nice to meet you!
I've been reading a lot of things on here for about 3 months or so now, and first I would like to tell you that I'm very very greatful, because it's you who have given to me the wish to make music! <3
So thank you +++++! 🤩

If you like stories, here is a small one for you:
All started with me being extremely bored, and with my sudden and unexpected dream of having a harp, because I love so much the sound of this instrument.
So, one evening, I looked up a bit the price on Google and, oh! My wallet told me it was not for him at all, despite my various attempts to convince him and negotiate.

So I searched around and I randomly clicked on here to read a discussion about the best virtual harps.
At first I didn't understand anything, I didn't even know the existence of sampled instruments, I didn't know what was a sample, I didn't even know what was a DAW or MIDI, velocity lol.
It sounded too complicated to me and I rather looked for a virtual harp that I just could play on the Internet. I found it but the sound was so bad that I came back on here.
So I repeatedly read the very same thread during days and days, while trying to understand what you were saying by doing some research on Google. It was quite epic.
I came across soundfonts and I was really motivated by this. I still looove the SF2 and SFZ formats, that are so easy to set up. But unfortunately, the few soundfonts I could find didn't give me the same joy than the one I feel when I listen to your music and the demos of the sample libraries that made me dream.
So I decided to finally buy Kontakt.

And the result is that now I have 2 DAW, Reaper and Goldwave, + a MIDI sequencer, QWS, + Kontakt, + my very first sample libraries! <3
I already had the luck to have a MIDI keyboard, a digital piano my mum gave me for my birthday a few years ago, and it handles the MIDI.
It was kind of a hard and long journey to get there, because I'm blind and Kontakt doesn't work at all with screen readers, but I've finally found an awesome script made for us that allows me to use it in Reaper!
And it works wonderfully it seems!
I also have a lot of trouble installing some of the libraries because the apps like Native Access are not accessible, but I will get it right.
My first libraries are obviously harp libraries, and also Lumina by Projectsam, and some extra ones (Steel Tongue Drums, kalimbas, music box).

I'm so happy right now, while my wallet is grumpy and doesn't like me anymore.
Now I want to compose music like in movies with strings, harps, brass, winds, tuned percussions and all of that, I spend all my days on this instead of being bored.
I still dream of playing an actual harp, but having virtual ones is so magical also! A different experience I guess, but not less awesome.

I'm from France, I'm French.
So I'm very sorry if my English is bad.
Everyone seem to be particularly kind on here, which is so pleasant!
Thanks to have read me.
Yeah you have finished with my loooong story!
See you soon!


----------



## Rabs (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi @PlumeLilas!

I'm across the pond in England - don't feel alone, I'm virtually new to DAW's too, I'm also using Reaper!

I have a family member who plays the harp, it's such a beautiful instrument, definitely save up for one.

You can get, for free, an entire orchestral plugin from: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/bbc-symphony-orchestra-discover/ which I think you'll like. Just answer some questions and they'll send you the plugin after 14 days.

Good to meet you!

Rabs.


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi there. Cool story and your command of the English language is pretty good actually! See you around!


----------



## Colin66 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello and welcome!
Don't feel intimidated at all, there are people of all levels here. Some are beginners like me, just setting up my home studio and starting to use a DAW for the first time, right through to professional composers who have composed for Hollywood and everyone gets treated with respect, so it's a great place to be 

Loved your story, it shows you are really dedicated to achieving what you want and that is such a positive thing. I also use Reaper and only yesterday watched a Youtube video where a guy explained that the DAW can be used by blind people. That's a really great thing.

I look forward to chatting with you in the future!

Colin (From London)


----------



## easyrider (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome ❤️


----------



## creativeforge (Oct 25, 2021)

PlumeLilas said:


> Hi everyone!
> I'm very shy so it's complicated to introduce myself, but I don't see me participating without saying hello.
> 
> It was kind of a hard and long journey to get there, because I'm blind and Kontakt doesn't work at all with screen readers, but I've finally found an awesome script made for us that allows me to use it in Reaper!
> ...


Bonjour @PlumeLilas, bienvenue sur Vi-Control! Il y a d'autres Francophones ici, but your English is really good!

As you shared that you are legally blind, I would like to invite you to visit and consider becoming a member of the *Able Artist Foundation*, a non-profit organization that supports artists with disabilities who are on a fixed income. Founded by one of our members, Stephen Letnes (also legally blind), Able Artist could be a great resource to help toward purchasing sample libraries (50% off from specific partners), contests, grants, etc.

I'm not a professional composer myself, but I love making music too. It has been a great emotional support and creative outlet for over 50 years. 

AND you will find many members use Reaper here too. I used to use Reaper for years, but moved to Mixcraft a few years ago. But no matter which DAW is used, what matters to me is workflow and support, and what I can achieve with so many accessible tools today.

All the best in your musical pursuits!

André Lefebvre


----------



## Marsen (Oct 25, 2021)

What a lovely introduction.
You are very welcome!


----------



## sinkd (Oct 25, 2021)

Welcome! And thanks very much for sharing your story. You will find a lot of very helpful and pleasant folks here on VI-Control.


----------



## Double Helix (Oct 25, 2021)

Nice to meet you, @PlumeLilas -- You have embarked upon an enriching journey, and the more experienced members of VI-Control are a wealth of helpful information.
Many of us are "small babies," as well (ahem, yours truly) but the drive to learn accounts for our presence on the forum.
Have fun! And you will be teaching us before long


----------



## PlumeLilas (Oct 25, 2021)

Oh thank you very much everyone, you are all so kind and welcoming! 🤩
You're making me very happy and greatful!
It's so cool to be here!

I see we are a lot of beginners out there, thank you a lot for your kind and reassuring words.
I'm glad if my level of English is not so bad. It's mainly reading thousands of articles about sampled instruments that made me progress.

Thank you so much @Rabs , I'll check this plugin, obviously it interests me a lot.
I already have Spitfire Harp, which has such an amazing sound, from what I heard in the demo by Colin O'Malley. <3
But I need to get it installed now, which is not easy because the app doesn't work with my computer since it's not compatible with screen readers. And a very kind man from their support team tried to install it with TeamViewer on my system, but on the evening we had a lot of unexpected wind and rain, which shut down my electricity, so the downloading process obviously stopped. But I haven't told him because I'm so very embarrassed and I don't want to make him waste his time.
I sure should have ordered the USB drive, but I hadn't the extra money.

I'll definitely check this organisation @creativeforge , they seem to do a great job for helping us!
Thank you very much.
I would feel very embarrassed to have a coupon because I'm blind, but I won't lie, I'm waiting for the black friday with a lot of excitement. 

Yes, I plan to save up for a real harp in the future. But I would need to learn. I'm seeing that I can maybe borrow one and pay a small price each month. I'll see. It's tempting me!

@Colin66 I'm also extremely happy to have found Reaper, because the number of screen reader compatible softwares is very low.
I don't know why.


----------



## Marsen (Oct 25, 2021)

PlumeLilas said:


> But I haven't told him because I'm so very embarrassed and I don't want to make him waste his time.


Don't worry about something like that. I'm absolutely sure, the Spitfire support is happy to help. Everyone is happy to help out other fellow musicians.


----------



## PlumeLilas (Oct 26, 2021)

Thank you very much @Marsen, you're reassuring me a bit.
I know it's not my fault but I'm afraid of bothering him, and I'm afraid because if he offers me another teamviewer session and I have wind and rain again, it won't work again.
I might just call a computer scientist.
He managed to install Spitfire Labs however, I'm trying to see if I can use it.


----------

